# Motorcycle lessons...



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Anyone have any advice for someone who has never ridden before. Where can I go for lessons? Anyone know of a cheap scrambler I can acquire to learn on? 

I have heard from a colleague that the Dubai Autodrome has these lessons. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Are you seriously considering riding on these roads!!! I've been here just over a week and the roads have already scared me silly already!!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dubai Autodrome: Region's First Fully Integrated Motorsport Facility


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3. Had a look at the website, but can't find anything like that. I suppose there's no such thing then.

Maz25. Yeah I know. Driving is hectic here. I won't be using it as my main form of transport. But we can't afford 2 cars. Plus we don't have 2 parking spaces... It's a more cost effective way of commuting. I can't rely on taxis or the bus. have been late for work too many a time cause of that. My wife needs the car cause she works the farthest. 

I will only be driving from Jebel Ali to Media city, in the week. The rest of the time well be taking the car.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Far braver than me.

I have been riding bikes for over 20yrs, commuting into London, riding on race tracks etc, but I wouldn't ride a bike over here

Good luck in finding lessons


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ha ha Ogri, not braver, just necessity, or perhaps stupidity... Can I perhaps ask you to give me a few reasons why you wouldn't ride here, seeing as your a seasoned rider. I haven't really experienced traffic other than in the back of a taxi...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Pure and simple.

The standard of driving here, in my opinion, is appalling.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Pure and simple.
> 
> The standard of driving here, in my opinion, is appalling.


Well said! Sometimes I wonder if any of these people ever passed a driving test! I pointed out to my boss that in the UK they would have failed before they even had a chance to move the car (at least if the examiner valued his life)!!! In a week, I've had enough death-defying taxi rides to last me a lifetime!!! If only I could afford a a chopper!!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Am I the only person who enjoyed driving in the UAE?? The only thing that got to me was getting lost around Dubai; I've driven in many countries and class myself as a good driver but that town is something else!!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

My jaw drops daily at the things people do on the roads here. No courtesy at all. Everyone has their own agenda and follows their own road ''rules''.

It's like a country full of 17 year old boys full of testosterone trying to drive as erratically and fast as they can to impress, well, I don't know. But that's what I liken the driving too.

If people flash their lights at me, or ride my tail so close that they are practically fornicating with my car (in the third lane, doing the speed limit) , I just go slower and smile at them as they eventually zoom past. Don't try to intimidate me on the road, buddy. 

Really F's me off.
Also, Motorcyclists, you scare the crap out of me. Don't creep up the side in traffic. Don't weave in and out like you're making a spider web. Drive the bike properly for heaven's sake and stop freaking me out!!!

/rant


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Alli, I also made the idiots wait.....I won't be bullied by anyone! I gave them "the look" as they drove past, you know the one that your mother always gave you when you pushed your luck!! LOL


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Far braver than me.
> 
> I have been riding bikes for over 20yrs, commuting into London, riding on race tracks etc, but I wouldn't ride a bike over here
> 
> Good luck in finding lessons


Sorry to bust in Ogri. I am a biker at home too and I noticed on the autodrome's website that they do track days. Do you know if they do a bike race school (where you can hire a bike for a day)?

Cheers


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Ali,

making good progress by filtering is what riding a bike is about when it comes to commuting. Though I do agree, some people take the biscuit.

Jen, of course you enjoyed driving in Dubai...................I saw your driving


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Genghis,

They certainly do track days, Dubai Autodrome: Track Days

Don't know about hire bikes or race schools (California Superbike School for example). If I could hire a bike, I'd certainly get my leathers shipped over.

Might even consider buying a track bike here


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Hi Genghis,
> 
> They certainly do track days, Dubai Autodrome: Track Days
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking along the same lines myself.
I haven't landed there yet but I have been over on a few scouting missions and from what I've seen, regardless of the standard of driving, the roads do nothing to excite a biker! I know you can hire moto x bikes in the desert but there's nothing like a good aul track session.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Need someone like Focused Events to get some of the R6 Cup bikes out here for peeps to play with


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Bubbles,

I am not sure what the law is in Dubai relating to chimpanzees riding motor cycles. I guess it is tolerated in certain places in the states, especially if you own your own ranch....but here in the UK it is deemed as dangerous and ultimately not allowed.

I would have thought your biggest problem would have been passing any kind of written exam, but as I can see from your post you have surprisingly not only mastered the english language but have also learnt how to use a computer......which is remarkable!

I wish you all the luck in your quest and pass on my best wishes to Michael.

Regards,

Ricardo


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Ricardo. I can't believe it. I am utterly offended at what you wrote. How can you just presume I will see Michael in the near future to pass on your best wishes? 

But seriously, I hope you were joking...


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

bubbles said:


> Ricardo. I can't believe it. I am utterly offended at what you wrote. How can you just presume I will see Michael in the near future to pass on your best wishes?
> 
> But seriously, I hope you were joking...


Hi Bubbles,

I do appologise for my words and can fully understand you being offended. no one in their right mind keeps in touch with Michael these days....do they?

anyway... best of luck with the motor bike thing! I suppose it helps with you having thumbs opposed to not having them .....whichI guess would prove quite problematic for you.

Ricardo Blue


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

i'm confused


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

About? Ricardo?


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

OH! Bubbles.... as in Michael Jackson... I get it.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Don't worry alli. I am not even sure myself, I thought he meant a fellow saffer on this here forum also known by the name Michael. 

Either way it seems to be Ricardo's way. Satire... or it's most common name, stirring.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

He's a cheeky ******, in any case!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Jen, of course you enjoyed driving in Dubai...................I saw your driving


Hee hee bloody brilliant I was was too!!  Dune bashing when I'm next over, with ME doing the driving! Eeeeeek!!!


----------

